# You are weaker than me



## Nikooru

How do you say "you are weaker than me" in Japanese?
Thank you


----------



## Nikooru

How do you pronunce 私より弱い?

Also how would you pronunce あなたは私より弱いです in Japanese?


----------



## Δημήτρης

My try is あなたは私よりも弱いです ／ お前は俺よりも弱いだ 
I don't know if it's correct...


----------



## Nikooru

How would that be pronunced?


----------



## Δημήτρης

The first is _anata wa watashi yori mo yowai desu_ 
The 2nd _omae wa ore yori mo yowai da_

PS. http://www.japaneselifestyle.com.au/japanese_language/japanese_pronunciation.htm


----------



## Nikooru

I was wanting to know how to pronouce and write this in Japanese because it is said by sasuke in the new naruto episode. It sounds like he is saying "anata yori yowai" (excuse my poor spelling).  I don't know if that makes absolutly no sense in japanese?


----------



## Δημήτρης

Maybe "I" is implied and thus omitted. _mo_ particle too (or maybe it's not needed at all. My translation is probably wrong).

(I feel like I'm in really deep waters right now. My knowledge of Japanese grammar is not that good.)


----------



## Nikooru

I don't know that much Japanese so I have pretty much no idea what it would be but thank you


----------



## Flaminius

Nikooru said:


> I was wanting to know how to pronou*n*ce and write this in Japanese because it is said by *S*asuke in the new *N*aruto episode. It sounds like he is saying "anata yori yowai" (excuse my poor spelling).  I don't know if that makes absolut*e*ly no sense in *J*apanese?


I wouldn't know what a _Naruto_ episode is if it were not for a few threads in this forum D), but I take that you have read "You are weaker than me" in the subtitle for "anata yori yowai".

I find it very odd since it really means "someone is (perhaps, I) weaker than you."  If you are more interested in "you are weaker than I," then I'd translate it like below with "I" being implied:
あなたの方が弱い。
Anata-no hō-ga yowai.

The following questions may be considered to enable the people who participate in this forum to give accurate answers.

—The sentences before after the one you were asking about:  What were the characters talking about? 
—A description of the scene where the conversation took place: What were people doing? What were they trying to accomplish?
—Some information about what happened before the conversation took place and what happened next would be necessary as well.


----------



## Flaminius

Δημήτρης said:


> My try is あなたは私よりも弱いです ／ お前は俺よりも弱いだ
> I don't know if it's correct...


The second one comes with the wrong conjugation of the adjective.  It should be:
お前は俺よりも弱い

The basic form of the adjective "weak" is _yowai_ (it's an _i_-adjective).

Transcription:
Omae wa ore yorimo yowai.


----------



## Δημήτρης

> The second one comes with the wrong conjugation of the adjective. It should be:
> お前は俺よりも弱い


i-adjectives and "da" are a no-go?



> I wouldn't know what a Naruto episode is if it were not for a few threads in this forum (), but I take that you have read "You are weaker than me" in the subtitle for "anata yori yowai".


I'm too lazy to google it. What is it? Japanese TV show?


----------



## Nikooru

Flaminius said:


> The following questions may be considered to enable the people who participate in this forum to give accurate answers.
> 
> —The sentences before after the one you were asking about: What were the characters talking about?
> —A description of the scene where the conversation took place: What were people doing? What were they trying to accomplish?
> —Some information about what happened before the conversation took place and what happened next would be necessary as well.


 
In the episode Sasuke is talking to Orochimaru (his sensei) and is saying that he has noting more to learn from him because "you are weaker than me". After saying this Sasuke to prove is point tries to kill Orochimaru.
I hope that kind of clearifies.


----------



## Nikooru

Δημήτρης said:


> I'm too lazy to google it. What is it? Japanese TV show?


 
It is an ongoing Japanese manga series written and illustrated by Masashi Kishimoto.


----------



## Flaminius

Then, it's probably:
あんたは俺より弱い。
Anta wa ore yori yowai.

Δημήτρης: i-adjectives and "da" are a no-go?
As this is a complete sentence ending with the adjective, it should be in the dictionary/basic form.  That for _i_-adjectives should end with _-i_ and that for _na_-adjectives is _-da_.


----------



## Nikooru

Ok thank you that was very helpfull


----------

